# Why don`t more lofts send entries to Special Races



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Check out the 2014 AU Convention Inventory by lofts....The guys with 75 to 120+ birds already in,don`t have ONE LOUZY ROTATION BIRD.....Because they think they are better then everyone else,and they do not want YOUR pigeons....Then you look at a guy with 5 or 6 entries,and there almost or ALL ROTATION PIGEONS.....The officers of the AU,should call the guys running the Convention Race,and make changes.....It`s supposed to be a FAIR race for ALL AU members..*.....Alamo

*WWW.2014omahaaurace.com*


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well if you look at Carter Mayotte he is one of those rich people that have made a name for him self and has People like Beiche and Ganus that will send him birds, even Alfons Klass has sent 2 pair of birds so they can raise young and carter gets them well 4 of them and the other 2 should go to rotation but you can bet they will stay in Omaha.

I have not put my name out to try and get people to send birds to me, I'm just not that good at bragging about myself. My family has had birds since the 60's and I really think I can beat them as long as it is fair.

Back to the rotation birds if you can get a lot of people to send you birds you don't have to except them you already have a loft full.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I like to watch the numbers, Ganus had 51 birds in the South African race, but only 2 showed up in the money so I'm not sure I would want his birds any way. Bieche sent 9 and lost them all.

So if some one wanted to send me birds I would take them, I just think I can do just as good with rotation birds.
Dave


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

The breeder gets to choose whos loft 2 go in so what can you do. Carter did say at the meeting last winter to solicate or whatever you have to do to let the pigeon world know you are handeling birds and let them know you are taking birds...looks like some are alot better at this then a good portion of us. No fault of his. I am guessing a few of them were getting there ducks in a row long ago for this race well before I ever knew it was going to be Omaha. I would of too.
If there is something dishonest going on, my dad said then "its a good oppurtunity for God to teach them a lesson". Time will tell. I would love to have more entries, but right now to be honest I am happy i am not feeding 100 plus Yb's besides my own this time of year, October is a ways a way. OB's is in a few weeks, I am curious how many lofts raceing in the Convention will still do OB's? I am surprised the numbers are so lopsided like Alamo pointed out, for me my next concern is shipping night bird security and then to the release. Hawks are terrible this time of year so I am guessing most breeders know this and are waiting a bit to ship, the later they get here the less time for something to go wrong


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

My main problem is not how many birds they have,as it is they have NO Rotation birds....The excuse the loft is FULL don`t wash with me.....EVERY LOFT has to take a ROTATION bird when it comes up to his name on the list....But some of these guys don`t want to follow the rules.....Lets say I was sending 12 birds,and they were all going to Rotation.....When Mr Hot Shot name is NEXT for the next Rotation bird,HE`S SUPPOSED to get the darn bird...MY MONEY for the entries I sent is just as good as Mr Ganus,and everyone else`s money.....That`s what I call fair......Everyone sending birds in has a fair chance for his/her birds to show what they are made of....Alamo


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

I'm thrilled with who has my birds.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hosting the AU Convention Race is a huge undertaking. A chance of a lifetime for us handlers. Last year the GHC hosted the race with 107 handlers and they sent 1900 to the final race.....not sure how many they started with? We have about 40 handlers and lots of the guys don't have the facilities to handle big numbers. In order to include as many handlers as they could they included about 6 clubs to accommodate as many birds as possible. For the clubs that had at least five guys handle birds, there club gets a split of the profit which will pretty much fund our clubs YB seasons expense. Lots of guys had no experience taking other flyers birds and were concerned with not doing a good job so they didn't solicit any birds other than the rotation birds. If the five or six guys that solicited big numbers included themselves on the rotation list it would cut down the numbers available. Everyone's in the same boat as far as entries go....every third bird goes on rotation unless you enter a Red Bird and pay the additional fee. I solicited birds and also kept my name on the rotation list and some real good breeders who don't know me from a bale of hay have been kind enough to send me birds, plus the rotation birds each week are always fun to see what kind of luck I get included in the race. These are just my thoughts but I think it's about as fair as you could make it.....in the end it's all just a gamble no matter where your bird winds up or what kind of success you have.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a good buddy here in the Pittsburgh area....His birds win races...Old birds and young birds.....One of his pigeons WON a big race in Ohio,with entries from ALL OVER the USA...So,Mr No Name,calls a hot shot IF Convention loft...The guy refuses his birds....Says he is filled up....NO ROTATION BIRDS(Need I say More)....Then Mr No Name tells him what his pigeons have won over the last few years...Mr Hot shot NY loft guy then tells him to send him birds......Fellow pigeon guys/girls,if your not well known,these Big Time lofts DO NOT WANT YOUR BIRDS.......I bought Convention Money winning pigeons,and OLR money winning pigeons.....One guy I never heard of,like so many other lofts that WE never hear of,had a Top 50 bird in the AU Convention Race in 2011....In 2013,he had a Top 10 Pigeon in the AU Race...Now,I would bet money,if he called a HOT SHOT loft right now,and DID NOT tell him how good his birds have been doing in these AU races,*HE WOULD GET TURNED DOWN.*....Alamo


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

Since I am new and this may be a stupid question but what is a rotation bird. Is it just sent to the next handler on a rotaion basis instead af a specific handler?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

If for instance you enter three birds in this race, you decide who you would like to have two of them go to and the third goes to the next handler in the rotation list. Every handler is on the rotation list unless you choose not to be. Whenever you decide you have as many birds as you can keep you take your name off and once you've done that, you can't get back on the list. You ship the birds to one of the committee members. They check them in and distribute the birds received that week on Sunday afternoon. Since the handlers are spread out over quite an area, they rotate between clubs also so that everyone doesn't have to make the drive to the club house every week since for some it would be quite a distance.


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info raftree3.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> I like to watch the numbers, Ganus had 51 birds in the South African race, but only 2 showed up in the money so I'm not sure I would want his birds any way. Bieche sent 9 and lost them all.
> 
> So if some one wanted to send me birds I would take them, I just think I can do just as good with rotation birds.
> Dave


Dave if I could find $325. laying around I'd send you some and give airbaby a red bird . That would be spreading them north to south.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

ERIC K said:


> Dave if I could find $325. laying around I'd send you some and give airbaby a red bird . That would be spreading them north to south.


That would cover the bases and I think be the best way to do it,
Dave


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Alamo said:


> My main problem is not how many birds they have,as it is they have NO Rotation birds....The excuse the loft is FULL don`t wash with me.....EVERY LOFT has to take a ROTATION bird when it comes up to his name on the list....But some of these guys don`t want to follow the rules.....Lets say I was sending 12 birds,and they were all going to Rotation.....When Mr Hot Shot name is NEXT for the next Rotation bird,HE`S SUPPOSED to get the darn bird...MY MONEY for the entries I sent is just as good as Mr Ganus,and everyone else`s money.....That`s what I call fair......Everyone sending birds in has a fair chance for his/her birds to show what they are made of....Alamo


Im with you Alamo on your point. By every loft not taking a rotation bird when its there turn hurts the integrity of the roatation process and when this happens enough times it ends up being whoever loft they say its turn is for the rotation bird. It makes the process confusing and impossible to keep track of eventually. I also see what raftree is saying, it could be seen by a few as helping the less known loft get a few to play with, however if your sending away rotation birds out of pity for the lofts with low entries then maybe you have enough birds for the race.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I don`t particularly want a guy who has 125+ entries in the race,having my bird/birds...I found this out years ago.....A top flyer(All American) took one of my birds...It was one of 110 that he had...From 35+ lofts....He told me he couldn`t keep the birds healthy,because every bird brought in something that is only found in the home loft of the breeder....The birds were constantly sick....When the big race came,only 40 birds were left to bring to the shipping...All I can say is my bird was one of the 40....I think one bird was a top 50 bird in the results...So out of 110 birds,one won some cash....I would rather have my birds with in a loft,that can give more time/effort/care to 30 pigeons or so....The results could be very good for the loft....But I strongly disagree about the ROTATION business of these races....NOBODY is TO GOOD,not to take a bird/birds in Rotation....They should NOT have the right to REFUSE any pigeons,that are being paid for by hard working/honest pigeon flyers....Just because they are not nationally know,doesn`t mean they DO NOT HAVE GOOD PIGEONS....Who can win !!!
These guys are lucky I am not the Prez of the AU,or any other outfit....I want fair play for all the membership..&..Not for just a select few of high and mighty snobs,who think they are to good/better then all us little guys.....Alamo
*PS:Like I said to a member here in private....The little guys out number the big guys 100 to 1...If all of us little guys didn`t send our birds to these races,the races would end....*


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> I have a good buddy here in the Pittsburgh area....His birds win races...Old birds and young birds.....One of his pigeons WON a big race in Ohio,with entries from ALL OVER the USA...So,Mr No Name,calls a hot shot IF Convention loft...The guy refuses his birds....Says he is filled up....NO ROTATION BIRDS(Need I say More)....Then Mr No Name tells him what his pigeons have won over the last few years...Mr Hot shot NY loft guy then tells him to send him birds......Fellow pigeon guys/girls,if your not well known,these Big Time lofts DO NOT WANT YOUR BIRDS.......I bought Convention Money winning pigeons,and OLR money winning pigeons.....One guy I never heard of,like so many other lofts that WE never hear of,had a Top 50 bird in the AU Convention Race in 2011....In 2013,he had a Top 10 Pigeon in the AU Race...Now,I would bet money,if he called a HOT SHOT loft right now,and DID NOT tell him how good his birds have been doing in these AU races,*HE WOULD GET TURNED DOWN.*....Alamo


I'm handling for the IF Convention but I'm only planning on have 15 or so birds 10 or so designated and then another 5 or so rotation birds if I get that many. But there are guys that will have over 100. But that same guy who has 100 birds will pass a sly remark at the LBRA auction about me buying a lot of birds. But me and my dad buy those birds to support our club a lot of the birds I end up with I don't really want but I can't see other guys getting a quality bird that has a chance of beating my birds for cheap. Meanwhile that guy will take 100 birds when there free to him for the Convention but he won't buy 5 birds at the LBRA when he has to pay for them.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Plus here they forced everybody in the combine flying or not to enter 3 birds for $375 and you'd have to pay the $375 even if you don't put any birds in. My club is going to lose 2 older guys that are members but haven't flown in 5 to 10 years because they can't afford to pay the $375. To be forced to pay into a race that really isn't fair because a handful of ppl are going to have over a 100 birds then other guys will be lucky to get 5 rotation birds. If I end up with 20 I'll be lucky and I beat a lot of the guys who get 100 or more birds most of the time. The LBRA has been the biggest race here on Long Island the past few years and over the past 3 LBRA races I've had 5 birds in the top 6 spots. There's another guy who's won 3 money races the past 2 years who only has a couple birds right now. But the big name guy that are know across the country from their flying years ago are getting tons of birds.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Unfortunatly, my birds are tonna be older. Walt, will you handle em? They are older, but thry are good!!!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Unfortunatly, my birds are tonna be older. Walt, will you handle em? They are older, but thry are good!!!


I'll handle them, being older shouldn't a problem since I usually don't let my ybs birds out til June so I'm used to sticking the older ybs. I have a little set up kinda like a huge hampster tunnel where the bird have to walk about 50 foot on the ground then up a ramp to the landing board and through the bucks they'll do that until they run right though and by that time they are so set on going in the coop I start taking pieces away until they are on their own I usually don't lose many birds off the loft even birds that are past their fifth tip by the time they go out. There's just too many hawks around here to just let them out on thier own and let them learn the coop. But this year I'm gonna focus more on the yb's and not spend as much time training my ob's so I'll be able let the yb's out as I see they are ready and not have to wait till May or June because I'm spending too much time with the ob's like I'd normally do.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I might be handling next years convention I'll prolly get 4 or 5 rotation birds and that's it


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Alamo said:


> My main problem is not how many birds they have,as it is they have NO Rotation birds....The excuse the loft is FULL don`t wash with me.....EVERY LOFT has to take a ROTATION bird when it comes up to his name on the list....But some of these guys don`t want to follow the rules.....Lets say I was sending 12 birds,and they were all going to Rotation.....When Mr Hot Shot name is NEXT for the next Rotation bird,HE`S SUPPOSED to get the darn bird...MY MONEY for the entries I sent is just as good as Mr Ganus,and everyone else`s money.....That`s what I call fair......Everyone sending birds in has a fair chance for his/her birds to show what they are made of....Alamo


You make a valid point. And, anyone who has been around pigeon racing for any length of time understands money is the motive that inspires fanciers to try and place their pigeons where they might have an edge. It is to this point that "one Loft Races" have become so popular. With the OLR the playing field has been leveled.


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

When I read the title of this thread, I thought it should be good. It is, after reading all the posts it's evident why more lofts don't send birds to specials. It doesn't sound like there is a level playing field in any of them. Is there a special out there where all birds entered go into rotation? That seems to be the only way that would be fair and equitable, of course you can't sell slots like this.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Pigeon Racer......I like your style.....I like your idea....But with these lofts,who think they are better then all the rules of fairness,it will never happen....Make me the president of the IF or the AU,and I will have the Convention race with your idea...AND....I would bet much money,that there would be MORE pigeons entered then any other Convention Race !!!
Just think of all the small lofts,who have good pigeons......They ALL would be sending birds in to be handled for the race...And lets say this idea bothered the Ganus`s of the world,and they wouldn`t send any birds,we wouldn`t miss them....We would have a super big entry anyway without the BIG shots birds......Not picking on Ganus here at all...Just trying to get a point across to everyone here...But I have to say one thing about Mr Ganus,he sends many,many birds out to special races....But he DOES NOT EVER send ROTATION BIRDS....You have to be a Big Shot flyer to get his birds...If not,you get nothing...And that goes for most of the hot shot breeders....When I see a breeder,who`s name IS well known around the USA,send ROTATION birds also to the race,he gets a big
"GOOD GUY" tag from me....Without ever speaking to him/her,I know that person is a TRUE pigeon flyer,who RESPECTS what this sport is SUPPOSED TO BE all about...."Fair Play", for everybody who is sending their birds in for the race,and spending their hard earned money expecting Fair Play from the people running the show....Do we have this today,in these races ???? Sorry to say we don`t !!!........Alamo

*PS:I`m not running for any office in the IF or the AU....I was just saying if I was in charge,these turkeys would be fattened up for a Thanksgiving Day meal,or they would be finding another hobby.....*


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just to stick up for the AU Race that's being hosted here this year. A third of all the birds that are entered go on rotation. A lot of the handlers with no special name recognition will get birds from "Big Name" breeders. The only exception. is like I said before if you enter a Red Bird and pay the additional fee you can manage to by-pass the rotation. One of the really nice things about being a handler is that you keep the birds after the race which for me gives me an opportunity to put birds in my loft that I could probably never afford to buy.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

raftree3 you must have put your name out you have birds from some big names, good going you should be in the money this year. 2 thumbs up 
Dave


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> raftree3 you must have put your name out you have birds from some big names, good going you should be in the money this year. 2 thumbs up
> Dave



I was lucky enough to fly some for some good breeders last year and they sent some this year and suggested my name to some others. I noticed you've got one from LK Corral, I tried to get some from him since that's where my good Grizzle cock came.....should be a winner there!


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> Just to stick up for the AU Race that's being hosted here this year. A third of all the birds that are entered go on rotation. A lot of the handlers with no special name recognition will get birds from "Big Name" breeders. The only exception. is like I said before if you enter a Red Bird and pay the additional fee you can manage to by-pass the rotation. One of the really nice things about being a handler is that you keep the birds after the race which for me gives me an opportunity to put birds in my loft that I could probably never afford to buy.


A good example is that I flew a Rotation bird for Bill Mitiu from Florida last year. Didn't win a dime but it was my favorite all summer and first back for me in the race. If it hadn't been a real blow home race I can always dream that she'd won the big bucks. After the race he sent me a three page pedigree....I'd never have a bird like her if not for this kind of situation without spending some real dough.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Reftree3....There are allot of GOOD GUYS out there who fly pigeons....I am very aware of that....But if you,or me,or Joe,or whoever don`t toot a little horn about them,you never hear about them...All I, or allot of other guys can see,is the greedy few,who want to control these special races that we enter our birds in....Fairness is nowhere to be found...I can show this to you,and everybody else here...But I DO NOT WANT TO name names....All anyone has to do is check out who gets what,and how many they get....This goes for both the IF & the AU....I don`t personally care for One Loft races....But like you and others have said,they are the fairest special races out there....It`s just the birds,without ALL the humans interfering with mother nature....Alamo


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> Pigeon Racer......I like your style.....I like your idea....But with these lofts,who think they are better then all the rules of fairness,it will never happen....Make me the president of the IF or the AU,and I will have the Convention race with your idea...AND....I would bet much money,that there would be MORE pigeons entered then any other Convention Race !!!
> Just think of all the small lofts,who have good pigeons......They ALL would be sending birds in to be handled for the race...And lets say this idea bothered the Ganus`s of the world,and they wouldn`t send any birds,we wouldn`t miss them....We would have a super big entry anyway without the BIG shots birds......Not picking on Ganus here at all...Just trying to get a point across to everyone here...But I have to say one thing about Mr Ganus,he sends many,many birds out to special races....But he DOES NOT EVER send ROTATION BIRDS....You have to be a Big Shot flyer to get his birds...If not,you get nothing...And that goes for most of the hot shot breeders....When I see a breeder,who`s name IS well known around the USA,send ROTATION birds also to the race,he gets a big
> "GOOD GUY" tag from me....Without ever speaking to him/her,I know that person is a TRUE pigeon flyer,who RESPECTS what this sport is SUPPOSED TO BE all about...."Fair Play", for everybody who is sending their birds in for the race,and spending their hard earned money expecting Fair Play from the people running the show....Do we have this today,in these races ???? Sorry to say we don`t !!!........Alamo
> 
> *PS:I`m not running for any office in the IF or the AU....I was just saying if I was in charge,these turkeys would be fattened up for a Thanksgiving Day meal,or they would be finding another hobby.....*


You wouldn't get the amount of birds you think. My clubs LBRA is free to the breeder and it's hard to give out all the bands for that race. Your not going to get 1500 birds from ppl that have to pay 100 to 125 per bird to stick them into rotation. The IF convention will be lucky to have 1500 birds this year but a lot of those birds wouldn't be there if the breeder wasn't allowed to pick their handler for 4 birds of the 5 bird entry or for 10 of their 12 bird entry. And the big name guy isn't always the best handler for these races either because they wind up with sick birds because they aren't used to handling birds from multiple lofts.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Pigeon0446 said:


> You wouldn't get the amount of birds you think. My clubs LBRA is free to the breeder and it's hard to give out all the bands for that race. Your not going to get 1500 birds from ppl that have to pay 100 to 125 per bird to stick them into rotation. The IF convention will be lucky to have 1500 birds this year but a lot of those birds wouldn't be there if the breeder wasn't allowed to pick their handler for 4 birds of the 5 bird entry or for 10 of their 12 bird entry. And the big name guy isn't always the best handler for these races either because they wind up with sick birds because they aren't used to handling birds from multiple lofts.


Gotta agree with that. We hosted the Midwest Convention Race last year as sort of a trial run for this year. We're following the same program this year as last year as far as the Placement and Rotation birds goes. Some who I had birds for last year were less than eager to enter this year and wished there were no birds on Rotation. On a side note, Alex Bieche who I'd consider a "Big Shot" in the sport set birds this week and two of the guys in my club got his Rotation birds and are thrilled. I guess you'd call him a "Good Guy"!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Yes sir.....A BIG "GOOD GUY" goes out to Mr Bieche......*........Like to see more of that...Lets hear it from anyone here on this board....Tell us about someone who does something for this sport....Lets give them the "GOOD GUY" title,to go with their racing pigeon accomplishments.....Alamo


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

raftree3 said:


> I was lucky enough to fly some for some good breeders last year and they sent some this year and suggested my name to some others. I noticed you've got one from LK Corral, I tried to get some from him since that's where my good Grizzle cock came.....should be a winner there!


Not sure if we are supposed to but I call the people I get birds from, we talked a long time he said siblings of this bird have won a lot of money in the past few years in OLR's, the bird is on the small side witch I like so I guess we will see.
Dave


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Another nice part about handling these birds for others is the opportunity to keep them updated and develop a friendship even if you happen to lose their bird.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

On top of having a post on Pigeon Mall I'm going to start a Face Book page for the race, I think that would be a little more personal and easier to update.
Dave


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

That's a great idea! I started to try to make a deal like this but too complicated. Maybe I'll do that.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

raftree3 said:


> Another nice part about handling these birds for others is the opportunity to keep them updated and develop a friendship even if you happen to lose their bird.


For me, one of the best parts of this race was chatting with Rich every once in a while via email and such. Even if my birds were nothing but a pain in the butt and didnt do so well, I enjoyed talking with Rich.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I always get a big "Thanks allot for letting me know",when I call the breeder of a GIFT bird,or the breeder of a OLR or a Convention race bird,that the pigeon is producing well for me....You make many friends in this sport,just by being appreciative, of the methods that these fellow pigeon people have,to produce such good birds etc.....Everyone likes a pat on the back,and you will get that back two fold.....Alamo


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

My Club race secreatary told me it is in the rules a loft does not have to take a rotation bird and once you decline a rotation bird you are no longer eligiable to get one. I guess I am learning as i go.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I noticed that some are entering as many as 30 birds in the AU race. Some are entering 27, 24, 21, 18, etc. Carter Mayotte, who is a flyer in that area and a handler in the race, is entering 30 birds and spreading the birds around. I guess that is acceptable, but it feels a little like stacking the deck. I think it makes a flyer look bad if they have to enter 30 birds to try and win a race.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Kastle Loft said:


> I noticed that some are entering as many as 30 birds in the AU race. Some are entering 27, 24, 21, 18, etc. Carter Mayotte, who is a flyer in that area and a handler in the race, is entering 30 birds and spreading the birds around. I guess that is acceptable, but it feels a little like stacking the deck. I think it makes a flyer look bad if they have to enter 30 birds to try and win a race.


You all probably get tired of me sticking up for the AU Race. Like you say, there are several guys who have entered large teams. I guess if you have the money and like the gamble, it increases your odds. Carter Mayotte is the President of the Omaha Club that's hosting the Race and Convention. The Club is a relatively small club and for them to pull this off is a huge accomplishment. They had to include the rest of the even smaller clubs around here just to have sufficient handlers.....a once in a lifetime opportunity for us! Carter had a OLR at his house two years ago and managed to get to host the Midwest Race and Convention last year, all in preparation for this race. The AU doesn't just afford this chance to be the host randomely....you have to prove your ability so these previous races helped that out in the application. None of this would happen without his involvement. He entered lots of birds just like anyone who thinks that will increase his odds of success but he and a couple of other club members entered large numbers just to help insure the race had large numbers in total and an attractive purse. I live by the dream that it only takes one to win.....and it just might be out in my loft.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

To be honest, if I could afford it, I'd send more birds too. I wish I could actually and have considered trying somehow.... But don't think I can.

But that's more confidence in my handler rather then necessarily confidence in the birds.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

The more I think about it.... If I could afford to send thirty birds... And had the various pairings to do so, I probably would. That would make a helluva fun time and a great way to support the combine. I'm not mad or upset that someone else did it... I'm jealous.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Entering 30 birds is a little much,but I don`t frown upon that amount,hardly as much as the said person has 150 Convention Birds in his loft right now,and it`s only April 11th.....Nobody can tell me that this is what the AU wants...One or two lofts shipping 200+ birds to the race,so that they can WIN IT....Sure,the OOA lofts sending in birds want the best handlers for their birds...BUT,THERE HAS TO BE A LIMIT HOW MANY BIRDS YOU CAN HAVE.....150 to 200 birds flying to one loft,has the smell of a dead duck....And all the lofts sending birds in,that are not in the loaded lofts we are talking about,are the dead ducks....*I didn`t know there was also a OLR in this 2014 Convention Race year....*Alamo

PS:* Do the AU Officers know what`s going on,or they do not care about FAIR PLAY,or a FAIR RACE for their big event this year ???*


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

This is a previous convention race....I`m not giving the year,or names,or even if it`s the AU,or IF,or CU etc....Just an example of what could happen,or not happen to people who think they can take the little lofts to the cleaners....Well over 200 birds taken in by two registered lofts for the big race....Results for the race by the two lofts....
Top 10...NO birds.....Top 20...1 bird.....Top 30...4 birds....Top 40...No birds...Top 50...4 birds....It no sure thing that even if a loft has 150+ entries,of some of the BEST pigeons sent in by BIG TIME lofts from around the USA,that they will WIN the race...But,it sure LOOKS REAL BAD,when people look at how many entries they have,TRYING to win the event...*Sometimes,what LOOKS like a GOOD THING,for the person who thinks 150+ pigeons in his loft for the race,finds out it WAS NOT a good thing in the end !!!!*....Alamo


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't send birds to special races, OLR, money races etc because it cost too much, for what it cost to enter one bird for someone else to fly, I can fly all my birds in all the club races. If I had a money tree it would be a different story.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

That wasn't meant to be a criticism of the race as a whole - I know you guys are working your butts off to have a great race. 

And yeah, I would enter more birds if I could afford it, too. It's an issue of perception that I think some flyers aren't recognizing or just don't care. When Ganus enters 50+ birds in SCMDPR and only a couple only finish well, I'm not impressed with Ganus as a breeder - I think it reveals something about him and his birds. 

Maybe I just have a sore spot against mob flyers. I realize that it's not mob flying in a race like this since the birds are spread around, but it feels similar. With the majority of races, it is merely gambling. When you enter more and more birds then you are using money and volume to give you an odds-on edge over the competition, not your birds or your smart selection of a handler.


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

I wouldn't have anything to do with the Omaha Racing Pigeon Club or Carter Mayotte on a bet. In 1992 my brother entered the sweetest little silver you ever saw in the race. All birds sent in went through a money raising auction where the Omaha handlers would purchase them to fly in their loft. Long story short, my brother won the futurity! Hooray, every small lofts dream. My brother and I went as club reps to the now defunct Omaha Combine meeting, when they got around to talking about the success of the futurity, my brother asked how his silver bird that he had sent in, when it won the race was a blue check. We were told that the bird either died or was killed and since the handler owned the bird, he could do with the band what he wished by putting it on one of his young birds. Nothing was said to my brother or the committee about the bird dying. He asked if any discipline would be enforced. We were told that this was common practice, no moral problem here, as of last year this was still common practice by these members. I have only one regret in writing this, it reflects badly on an organization that Jim Stevens and Anil George have to race in if they want to compete, they have no choice, these guys are great!


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

raftree3,

I don't have anything against you supporting your organization, everything you have posted so far is correct, I'm just sorry that this is part of their history and anyone who is a member for the rest of time will have to live with it. I can't help it when praises are being sung about Carter Mayotte, as someone famous said, that's the rest of the story!


----------

